# capt jim martin



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I am now firmly retired having been at sea some 50 years man and boy.

Are there any ex King Edward VII Sea Training Schoiol boys out there? I attended King Ted's September 1957 to September 1958, before joing Port Line as apprentice. I was Deck Captain B Deck during my second term and Watch Cadet Captain my last term, the other Watch Cadet Captain being a chap called Simpson who went to Blue Flue. Even did the "deep sea" trip in TS "Wendorian" from London Docks to Lowestoft under Captain Glyn Griffiths! Other names that spring to mind "Titch" Craig, Harry Dalton (from Ireland), Vince ?, "Monty" Stevens.

Ended up in command PandO Ferries out of Dover for nearly 30 years and later delivery work UK coast for Babcocks Disposals and others. Now living in Dordogne, France.

Regards,

Jim Martin


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim,
I think we sailed together - was it the Port Wyndham in 1966 at the time of the fire in New Plymouth? 
I am still only semi-retired doing occasional Marine Consultancy work from my home in Dordogne, France!
Regards, Chris Allport


----------



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

Griff ! A sardonic bloke with a wonderful understated sens of humour. On the Wendy, I was given the job of scrubbing out the for'd lazarette after some berk had spewed up in it ! I had to be the volunteer wot fell out of the rigging into the sea off Southend Pier, nearly getting swept away by the tide, for some silly life saving film and safety at sea ! Capt. Gibson played the sound track music on his geetar or seafaring ukelele ! Happy days ! Not )

There was aCapt somebody or other who ran the accommodation at Cromwell Rd and he must've eaten babies alive when he was at sea ! There was a 'big' feller called Foyle, who was a senior cadet there. All the rest of the names have mercifully slipped into oblivion.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

PETER BALLAN said:


> There was a Capt somebody or other who ran the accommodation at Cromwell Rd and he must've eaten babies alive when he was at sea !


That would be Capt. Wood. Probably the most despicable character I have ever met in the 56 years since. 

I still wonder what his purpose was at Cromwell Road considering Capt. Miller was in residence on weeknights and the charming Residence managers, Mr. & Mrs. Owen who all Cadets would happily do anything for.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Jim,
Not King Ted's, but we have sailed together and yarned together.
Hope life is treating you well.
Regards,
Tony


----------

